# Dual citizenship / pr



## mohitrahuja

Hi,

Just wondering can a person keep dual citizenship or Permanent residency of :

1. Singapore and Australia

2. Singapore and Canada

Is anyone their????

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## Lenochka

It is my understanding that Dual Citizenship is not possible !


----------



## simonsays

Mohit:  you must be getting irritated with me, but ICA site says "SINGAPORE DOES NOT ALLOW DUAL CITIZENSHIP"

And when somebody is offered Citizenship here, you must revoke your previous citizenship before going back to ICA and collecting your Singapore Citizenship.

As for PR, well, you can be a PR here and then get PR in another country. If you are a PR somewhere and apply for PR here, ICA has some declarations to be made but I have no idea what that means in your application results. And you need to declare to ICA if you subsequently get PR elsewhere ..


----------

